# What is your tortoises favorite food?



## alben909 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey TFO!!!!!!! I was currently at the store and saw many of my torts favorite foods. But I thought, what is my tortoises' *favorite* food. I had the poll posted because I want to try to give my tortoise the best tasting food that's also good for him if I don't have your choice post comment. Thanks  !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm curious why this is in the debatable topic section.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 18, 2012)

Favorite does not mean the best for them!


----------



## TortieLuver (Jun 18, 2012)

That's a tough question for my tortoises because I have some that hands down love the grasses, but others love cactus. I have some that gobble up the mazuri but others that won't touch it.


----------



## Peaches bts (Jun 19, 2012)

Mazuri for our leos. Hibiscus for the sulcata.


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 19, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Favorite does not mean the best for them!


That is very true. Like many torts, Joe would always eat red foods first given the opportunity... but they're not good for him!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 19, 2012)

Hmm ... either arugula or dandelion, I think.


----------



## kurmaraja12 (Jun 19, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Hmm ... either arugula or dandelion, I think.



Same here! My guy loves arugula and dandelion leaves like its going out of style


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jun 19, 2012)

At this point, the sulcata will pretty much eat any greens, fruits or vegetables I put in front of him. He still doesn't graze much and doesn't like hay either.

The redfoots of course, love Mazuri. They generally will eat most greens and other veggies/fruits, although strangely, they don't go bananas for, well, bananas.

They ALL love hibiscus flowers, though!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 19, 2012)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> The redfoots of course, love Mazuri. They generally will eat most greens and other veggies/fruits, although strangely, they don't go bananas for, well, bananas.



That is strange. Redfoots supposedly love bananas, and the one I had was no exception. Interesting that yours are.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jun 19, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> StudentoftheReptile said:
> 
> 
> > The redfoots of course, love Mazuri. They generally will eat most greens and other veggies/fruits, although strangely, they don't go bananas for, well, bananas.
> ...



I know. I hardly EVER offer bananas to them for that reason, but the wife had half of one leftover the other day, and I went ahead and used it. The tortoises usually rush to the food dish the moment I put it in the morning, but the bananas stayed there for half the day before they finally came out and took a few bites. I came back later and most of the banana had turned brown and dried up. I was surprised.

The sulcata will eat it though.


----------



## Tom (Jun 19, 2012)

I'll tell you their favorite, when you tell me how to tell...

Mine eat everything I put in front of them. I don't perceive them "liking" and one food item more than any other.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 19, 2012)

Tom said:


> I'll tell you their favorite, when you tell me how to tell...
> 
> Mine eat everything I put in front of them. I don't perceive them "liking" and one food item more than any other.



I interpret "liking" by how fast they gobble something up. With some food items, they approach the plate very quickly, their eyes wide and their necks outstretched. And then they just chow down, taking bite after bite in quick succession. This is how my guys tend to eat arugula and dandelion more than anything else. Granted, they can get bored with anything, but as long as I keep the diet varied, they seem to eat those two plants faster than any other.


----------



## neuroticpreschoolteachers (Jun 19, 2012)

kurmaraja12 said:


> Same here! My guy loves arugula and dandelion leaves like its going out of style



Can I just pick dandelions out of my yard and give to my redfoot, Tank?


----------



## alben909 (Jun 19, 2012)

I do that for my 2 sulcatas. After I feed them the dandelions, they follow me around. They love them!!!!!


----------



## DixieParadise (Jun 19, 2012)

Hmmmm....all of them? They eat whatever I put out for them. I don't think they have a real favorite...but if i have to trick them into taking medicine...banana always works for me.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 19, 2012)

3, 4, 5, 6 11 and 12 are well-liked choices w/ my 4, but they also eat other things, too...hard the guess what their favorite is, though.

*********^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*********​


neuroticpreschoolteachers said:


> kurmaraja12 said:
> 
> 
> > Same here! My guy loves arugula and dandelion leaves like its going out of style
> ...



As long as you make sure they've not had weed poison sprayed on them, that's fine.


----------



## neuroticpreschoolteachers (Jun 21, 2012)

How about honeydew and cantaloupe is that ok the feed them?


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 21, 2012)

neuroticpreschoolteachers said:


> How about honeydew and cantaloupe is that ok the feed them?



If your tort is one of the species that can't process sugars, eg Testudo (Greeks, Russians, etc) and Sulcata, then all sweet foods should be avoided.... Fruit, carrots, bell peppers and tomatoes are all sweet as are all melons.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Jun 21, 2012)

alben909 said:


> Hey TFO!!!!!!! I was currently at the store and saw many of my torts favorite foods. But I thought, what is my tortoises' favorite food. I had the poll posted because I want to try to give my tortoise the best tasting food that's also good for him if I don't have your choice post comment. Thanks  !!!!!!!!!!!!!



Mine will devour romain lettuce in minutes! He won't eat his spinach though hmmm.... I also find he's afraid of the color Red. Anyone else's tortoise afraid of a certain color?


----------



## pam (Jun 21, 2012)

Dandelions especially the flower


----------



## Weda737 (Jun 21, 2012)

My tortoise hates anything red. He used to eat a strawberry slice now and then but now he won't touch it. Will not touch any of the red lettuces in spring mix either. I'd have to say his favorite thing is clover, he likes the Zoomed tortoise diet more than mazuri too.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 21, 2012)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> Mine will devour romain lettuce in minutes! He won't eat his spinach though hmmm.... I also find he's afraid of the color Red. Anyone else's tortoise afraid of a certain color?





Weda737 said:


> My tortoise hates anything red. He used to eat a strawberry slice now and then but now he won't touch it. Will not touch any of the red lettuces in spring mix either. I'd have to say his favorite thing is clover, he likes the Zoomed tortoise diet more than mazuri too.



That's interesting, as I've never had any species of tortoise that didn't go absolutely bonkers w/ hunger at the sight of ANYTHING red or bright orange. Had assumed that this was pretty much a universal tortoise thingie!

Can't think of any color that frightens or causes a negative reaction in any of the tortoises I've shared my life with, either.

Just goes to show that the more ya know, the more there is to know!


----------



## neuroticpreschoolteachers (Jun 21, 2012)

JoesMum said:


> If your tort is one of the species that can't process sugars, eg Testudo (Greeks, Russians, etc) and Sulcata, then all sweet foods should be avoided.... Fruit, carrots, bell peppers and tomatoes are all sweet as are all melons.



He is a redfoot


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 21, 2012)

neuroticpreschoolteachers said:


> JoesMum said:
> 
> 
> > If your tort is one of the species that can't process sugars, eg Testudo (Greeks, Russians, etc) and Sulcata, then all sweet foods should be avoided.... Fruit, carrots, bell peppers and tomatoes are all sweet as are all melons.
> ...



They can eat fruits, but I'd offer it only once or twice a week...if you spoil 'em, they may ignore other foods offered.


----------



## neuroticpreschoolteachers (Jun 22, 2012)

Alrighty  Thanks!


----------



## 2torts4me (Jun 22, 2012)

I have a very picky old man DT. he will ONLY eat off the ground(no plates or saucers for him) he will NOT touch greens or lettuces from the grocery store. He will pretty much ONLY eat grass and cactus pads. Anything else I offer is wasted, he typically wont even both to sniff it rather stomp right over it on his way to the grass


----------

